# Simple commande csh



## einqui (31 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour,

   Decidement, le terminal et moi ne sommes pas tres copains. J'essaye d'attribuer une valeur a une variable :
set test=85

jusque la, OK tout se passe bien. Mais ensuite lorsque je veux la lire, je tape :
${test}

et la le terminal me repond :

85: Command not found

donc, il a bien vu que test vaut 85 mais il me rajoute un Command not found. Or je veux utiliser un script csh pour initialiser une serie de donnees d'un programme. Evidemment le programme plante parce que toutes les valeurs sont suivies d'un "Command not found".
Pire, si le script csh que je cree s'appelle toto.csh et qu'il a les droits d'executable, lorsque je le lance, la reponse est (je vous le donne en mille) : 

toto.csh: Command not found

Petite precision, je suis sous Jaguar (donc a priori, le terminal n'est pas en bash mais en tcsh*). Et j'ai verifie que toto.csh avait bien les droits d'execution.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide precieuse en ce dernier jour de l'annee.

* J'ai suppose, a tort peut etre, que tcsh et csh etaient tres similaires.... si ce n'est pas le cas, que dois-je dire dans mon script pour lui dire que je programme en tcsh?


----------



## einqui (31 Décembre 2003)

Bon, pour l'attribution d'une valeur a une variable, OK, j'ai trouve. Il fallait taper 
echo ${test} pour ne voir que le resultat.

En revanche, pour le lancement de mon script, toujours pas de solution....


----------



## einqui (31 Décembre 2003)

Bon, finalement, apres avoir cherche en divers endroits et harcele cetains collegues, tout va bien.

Donc, Bonne annee a vous.


----------



## Bilbo (1 Janvier 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Donc, Bonne annee a vous.


Bonne année. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------

